# Kabobs Qview



## morkdach (Apr 30, 2009)

just a quick post not really a smoke just a grill with good ole kabobs shrimp,meatballs,peppers,onions,sausage and oh wow it was good.


----------



## rivet (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay, that was good! Thanks for posting....shrimp are always high on my list


----------



## werdwolf (May 1, 2009)

Look'in Good!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 1, 2009)

Those look good.  Nice


----------

